
The Amiga Before the Amiga: The Amiga Development System - doener
https://amigalove.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1031
======
metaphor
That inside top cover with molded signatures is quite beautiful. I wonder what
the cost of such an easter egg was back then. How'd they even do it? Chemical
or CNC etch the tooling, or some other method?

~~~
yitchelle
I believe one of the early Macs also had a similar feature on the inside.

~~~
kalleboo
Yes it was added on the very first Mac, and carried forward on newer compact
Macs, losing signatures as the case design evolved
[https://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&stor...](https://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story=Signing_Party.txt)

~~~
bni
OK so the Amiga signatures were just a homage to an already established
practice of doing this. Where there other machines of this era that had
signatures too?

~~~
puzzle
Well, there's one guy (Ron Nicholson, who later worked on the N64 chipset)
whose signature appears in both machines. Perhaps he thought to apply Job's
idea to the Amiga 1000.

As for other machines, I don't know of other signatures, but there are often
Easter eggs. Commodore machines had funny stuff on their PCBs: codenames Rock
Lobster, Junebug, plus the Fred/Wilma LEDs, etc. Lots of integrated circuits
from several companies had artwork in unused areas of the silicon die.

------
flukus
I despise sites that change the mouse icon and think browsers should have
never implemented this behavior, but this one particular instance hit me right
in the nostalgia. Kind of wish they'd hijacked the scrollbar look too.

~~~
LocalH
My first thought in reading this was "huh?" because I like to alternate
between a set of 1.x and 2.x mouse pointers, and right now I'm on 1.x, so it
didn't actually change for me lol

------
snvzz
These floppies really do need to get the softpres.org/KryoFlux treatment.

------
mito88
the velvet resembles the amiga 1000.

